# Partial eclipse in June



## andrei1989 (May 26, 2021)

For those of you who don‘t already know, there will be a (partial) solar eclipse at sunrise on the 10th of June

In my area i‘ll be lucky if i get a partial eclipse but nonetheless i would like to go out and try and photograph it but...do i need a special sun filter for my lens or would an ND be enough? I don‘t plan on zooming all the way in on the sun and just take a wider landscape shot. My main fear is damaging the sensor on my brand new fuji x-s10 (i‘ve moved on from canon M some time ago, but this is still the biggest forum i know)

I’ve seen an older thread with a total eclipse shot and it was done with a 10 stop ND...


----------



## Dockland (May 26, 2021)

andrei1989 said:


> For those of you who don‘t already know, there will be a (partial) solar eclipse at sunrise on the 10th of June
> 
> In my area i‘ll be lucky if i get a partial eclipse but nonetheless i would like to go out and try and photograph it but...do i need a special sun filter for my lens or would an ND be enough? I don‘t plan on zooming all the way in on the sun and just take a wider landscape shot. My main fear is damaging the sensor on my brand new fuji x-s10 (i‘ve moved on from canon M some time ago, but this is still the biggest forum i know)
> 
> I’ve seen an older thread with a total eclipse shot and it was done with a 10 stop ND...



Here's some info on the matter. Didn't know about this. Probably I'll give it a shot as well (pun intended)

E: And the link  








How to Photograph a Solar Eclipse - From Camera Gear to Settings


It is important to learn how to photograph a solar eclipse before the actual event. In this article, we go through everything from camera gear to settings.




photographylife.com


----------



## SteveC (May 26, 2021)

I did something really, really primitive many years ago for the Venus tranist (next one due in 2117 if I recall correctly, so if you snoozed, you loozed). I simply found one of those cheapass "eclipse viewer" cardboard things with the almost-opaque plastic strip in it and taped it over the lens, making sure the only way light could get past it was through the plastic.

Something like this is an absolute must for partial and annular eclipses, as you know (I write this sentence for the benefit of others). I would not rely on ANYTHING that goes _behind _the lens as it will be subjected to a LOT of heat and could crack and/or melt.


----------



## stevelee (May 26, 2021)

No matter what filter you have on, do not look through a viewfinder at the sun at any time.


----------

